# 3 Seikos - Info Sought!



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

As posted on some of the other sections.....

After a spending a pleasurable day with my folks the subject got around to various watches he has stashed away in his safe and hoiw they could all do with a wear/wind and a clean up and I was quite happy to provide such a service!

So last night I took about 10 watches home and started with a polish and clean and photographed them.

I'll post a few on the various relevant forums (Swiss and Japanese) this morning with a view to asking for any info/value etc. that any of you knowledgeable guys may have. But here's a few relevant to Japanese.

Firstly a Chrono










Next a bit of an odity (to me) - I have a bracelet that will go with it but any info appreciated!




























and finally an auto chrono that needs a new crystal!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you asked your dad whether he bought these new or used?

If you google the numbers on the case back you will get more information and to date them try >here<

Has he given you these to keep or just to tidy them up?


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

minkle said:


> Have you asked your dad whether he bought these new or used?
> 
> If you google the numbers on the case back you will get more information and to date them try >here<
> 
> Has he given you these to keep or just to tidy them up?


He's bought them over the year but none new. He had about 20 others.

I'm tidying them up for him and wearing the ones I like!

I know the white faced chrono is a 6139 as I have a couple of those myself.

It's the green one that intrgiues me. It has a lovely coloured face to it and the logo and 'Japan Made' script is something I've never seen. I wondered if it was a 'snide'!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google " 5/actus " and you'll get some basic info at least. One I've been looking at with a view to having a Seiko in the collection. :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the first one, thats very nice  

The dial looks quite good on the 6139-7100 and its on a fishbone bracelet. Definitely get the crystal changed, the case doesnt look too bad. Does it run ok? I have just had mine serviced and repaired..it cost the same as the watch did in the first place  .Here's mine..


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

minkle said:


> I like the first one, thats very nice
> 
> The dial looks quite good on the 6139-7100 and its on a fishbone bracelet. Definitely get the crystal changed, the case doesnt look too bad. Does it run ok? I have just had mine serviced and repaired..it cost the same as the watch did in the first place  .Here's mine..


Thanks for that, the case on the 6139 is good and it all seems to run well although buttons are a bit stiff. Yes, will be getting a new crystal and getting it worn

I do like the 1st one too!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The buttons are stiff one mine, dont mess, thats how i broke mine!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Firstly a Chrono


Not that I know much about Seiko military issued watches, but to my uneducated eye :huh: ....

The top one looks a bit like a 7T27-7A20 (RAF Generation 2) but not on the usual NATO :yucky: strap.

What numbers / markings are stamped on the caseback ?

That one could be worth (at least) a couple of hundred if it *is* a 7T27-7A20.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly a Chrono
> ...


Thanks for that, I'll have a look when I get home tonight and let you know the numbers.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The top one looks a bit like a 7T27-7A20 (RAF Generation 2) but not on the usual NATO :yucky: strap.


Found this:










Try Googling images on *7T27-7A20*. Read some threads on other forums. Will give you an idea of current values.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Try Googling images on *7T27-7A20*. Read some threads on other forums. Will give you an idea of current values.


Funnily enough, exactly what I've just been doing! Cheers.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

When i first saw it i thought it may be one of those and be valuable..but i dont think it is..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*BUT* .... It shouldn't have a red sweep second hand, if it is / was a genuine 7T27-7A70.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

minkle said:


> When i first saw it i thought it may be one of those and be valuable..but i dont think it is..


I'm not sure but will look later. Can't find any others with Red Chrono hands on them although them could have been changes or maybe it's a different model.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a bad haul.

I wouldnt mind someone giving me a 6139 to fettle with


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Not a bad haul.
> 
> I wouldnt mind someone giving me a 6139 to fettle with


The 'understanding' is that pop wants them back at some point. I assured him he could if he started wearing some of them and not stashing them in a safe and in a plastic back!

There must be 20 Seikos and a lot of other interesting stuff that I've started to post on some of the other forum sections.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea ive seen the other post with the Omega and the Rolex, some nice kit your dad has.

Might have to speak nicely to him to see if he will give you one


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Update

Well the 'Pilots' watch is marked on the back as a 7T27-7A20 serial number 440515.

I put a Seiko Bracelet on the Green faced one last night - it's a bit 'Liberace' don't you think!










The bracelet came off a 6139-6020 which I have just polished the crystal and put on a 'tyre' backed withleather strap. Suits my motor sport fetish and looks good - well I think it does!










I'll post a thread on it.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

minkle said:


> to date them try >here<


BTW - thanks for the link. I found out opne of my other 6139 was an early 1970 model from there and i actually thought it was much later.

Thanks again!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Well the 'Pilots' watch is marked on the back as a 7T27-7A20 serial number 440515.


But no other (NSN) numbers ? :huh: In which case, it's possibly just a lightly modded civvy version.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Well the 'Pilots' watch is marked on the back as a 7T27-7A20 serial number 440515.
> ...


Nope, no other numbers, so as you say a modded civvy version! Although didn't they drop the 'P' on the face on those?


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Having put a new battery in the 7T27-7A20 and giving it a days wrist wear I've bonded straight away so it's on again today!

Smaller than I would usually wear but I really like it and the lume is not bad either!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bootsy said:


> Having put a new battery in the 7T27-7A20 and giving it a days wrist wear I've bonded straight away so it's on again today!
> 
> Smaller than I would usually wear but I really like it and the lume is not bad either!


I was hoping you wouldnt like it..


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

minkle said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Having put a new battery in the 7T27-7A20 and giving it a days wrist wear I've bonded straight away so it's on again today!
> ...


 :lol:

It's on again today - 3 days in a row, that's a rarity for me. Plus I have a grey NATO strap on it's way so it's going to be even harder to prise off of my wrist!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> Plus I have a grey NATO strap on it's way so it's going to be even harder to prise off of my wrist!





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The top one looks a bit like a 7T27-7A20 (RAF Generation 2) but not on the usual NATO :yucky: strap.


Next thing, you'll be looking for a set of original white / Promethium second hands .... and a set of number punches !! :lol:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Plus I have a grey NATO strap on it's way so it's going to be even harder to prise off of my wrist!
> ...


 :lol:

My grey NATO just arrived (thanks for the prompt service RLT) and I've just put it on.

Going to be even harder to prize it off my wrist now!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Pic on the NATO


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> ....7T27-7A20 and giving it a days wrist wear I've bonded straight away so it's on again today!


I think I may know the reason why you bonded with the 7T27 so quickly. :huh:










Dial face bears a vague resemblence to the Porker Heritage 6500, wouldn't you say ?


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > ....7T27-7A20 and giving it a days wrist wear I've bonded straight away so it's on again today!
> ...


What a good spot!

Could well have something to do with it. I'm also a huge PD Orfina fan and as you've said, there are a few similarities.










I think you may have just delved into and read my subconcious!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> I think you may have just delved into and read my subconcious!


Then there *must* be a (TAG) Heuer Monaco on your shopping list, too - if you don't own one already !! h34r:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may have just delved into and read my subconcious!
> ...


I really want a Heuer Monaco but in the meantime I make do with this. I've had it for many years now. It's one of the first reissue Steve McQueens.

I've put a black rally style strap on it with blue leather edging.

Fitted a new Crystal in it this week so it will be out over the weekend!


----------

